# New Flashpoint ttl flash ?



## Mach0 (Jan 5, 2015)

I just saw this. I didn't see any power specs but all else looks like a good deal at a nice price. Anyone else see this? Apologies for the mobile link.

Zoom Li-oN TTL On-Camera Flash For Nikon FP-LF-SM-ZLNK


----------



## Vtec44 (Jan 5, 2015)

Very nice!  The proprietary battery can be both positive and negative.  It looks to be compatible with Nikon CLS, does HSS, TTL, and obviously cheaper than the Nikon brand


----------



## Mach0 (Jan 5, 2015)

Vtec44 said:


> Very nice!  The proprietary battery can be both positive and negative.  It looks to be compatible with Nikon CLS, does HSS, and obviously cheaper than the Nikon brand



I agree. At 50 bucks a battery that holds 650 full power pops, it can replace a bag full of batteries and battery packs. It can't hurt to own another ttl flash. It looks like a 900/910.

Edit- guide number is 34m/ ISO 100 @ 105 mm zoom. Kind of curious what is it at 35 mm zoom.


----------

